# Simple emblem design help



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm just mainly looking for a redo of the mercury symbol (see my avatar). It's mainly a cross between the mercury "head" and this. 







The difference being all three ends are shaped like the bottom of this. Can anyone help me out with it? It'd be greatly appreciated


----------



## defchime (Jul 21, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm just mainly looking for a redo of the mercury symbol (see my avatar). It's mainly a cross between the mercury "head" and this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i'll throw it together for ya...gimmie more info like colours and textures.

Im trying to get something started with my designs...check out my thread too.

edit- heres my thread>> 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/art-media-and-photography/91282-my-photoshop-work.html


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 21, 2009)

defchime said:


> i'll throw it together for ya...gimmie more info like colours and textures.
> 
> Im trying to get something started with my designs...check out my thread too.
> 
> ...



Color..a black background, white logo. As for texture, whatever is easiest for you. I just mainly need the basic idea, so however you do it is cool. And thanks.


----------



## The Beard (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm drawin' something up real quick, it shall be up momentarily.

EDIT: So you want something basically like this, but with black background and the logo white like you said?






2nd EDIT: Alright, see if you like any of these.

Here's the basic idea you wanted





And these next two I just basically just messed with different brushes I had in photoshop just to give it different textures or whatever. 










So's that bout what you were lookin for?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 23, 2009)

Yep..that's about it..forgot the horns though..but it's still good. It's greatly appreciated


----------



## The Beard (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh, dammit, haha. I thought that part was, like, part of a necklace or something. I fail.


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey man. Here's something quick I whipped up.. let me know what you think.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 4, 2009)

22km Tombstone said:


> Hey man. Here's something quick I whipped up.. let me know what you think.



PERFECT! THANKS A LOT


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Aug 5, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> PERFECT! THANKS A LOT



Lol no problem man


----------

